# Blue and Duke - 2 dogs failed by the human race



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the first time I've posted in this section, and its about not pets of my own....

I just wanted to say "run free at the bridge" to 2 very special dogs I have known in this last year, both of whom lost their lives thanks to the people that f****d them up.

Blue - the blue dobie. 
You may have been completely bald, and bonkers, but you were one of the sweetest dogs I ever had the pleasure of meeting. My heart melted watching you hog the radiator because you had no coat to keep you warm. And you made the best lap dog - when I was going through my serious life sh*t you were the one that made me smile, climbing on my lap and pinning yourself against me, both of us just needing the comfort of a hug. Both of us knowing what it was like for our trust to be shattered, but still needing to take that risk all the same. I would have taken you home in a heartbeat had it been in any way possible. I can't see a dobie now without thinking of you.

Run free baby girl - no more being a penis extension, no more fear of strangers, no more days locked up all day without company or exercise. I know you couldn't be mine in this lifetime, but I hope we can meet again in the next. See you at the bridge.

Duke - the American Bulldog. So young, so many homes... Your issues were so many, and so intense, I can't begin to imagine what you went through in those early months to mess you up so bad. In spite of it all you were a gorgeous boy in your way - in those moments of sanity - and I enjoyed our training and our games. We're all sorry it ended this way, and although we couldn't save you I just hope you know you were loved and you'll be remembered.

Run free bog beast. No one can hurt you now. 

My thanks, love and respect go to 2 of my dearest friends for doing their absolute best for these dogs. They took them on despite their issues and did their best for them, at great financial and emotional cost to themselves. It is in no way their fault that things ended as they did. That fault lies with the owners who neglected, abused and failed these poor babies. At least both Blue and Duke knew safety, comfort, play and love in their last days. I only wish they could have known them longer.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I'm so sorry i am in tears i people sometimes at least you know they are no longer in pain am really really sorry hope you will ok soon


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That is such a sad post. 

Run free Blue and Duke.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor souls
R.I.P Blue and Duke may you have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge.xxxx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks folks.

Duke was a recent loss. A friend took him on knowing he had some "issues", but his problems were far worse than she'd been led to believe. It would have been irresponsible (he was a danger to himself and others) and unfair to rehome him yet again, sadly pts was the best option for all concerned.

Only found out about Blue this weekend - I thought she'd gone back to her original owner, but apparently she was dumped straight onto the RSPCA. Given her breed, age, appearence, and behaviour there is no way they would have put her up for rehoming. Poor baby wouldn't have stood a chance, and she really was a sweetie.

Just saddens me that these babies suffered and eventually lost their lives because they were "status dogs" bred and owned by numpties who shouldn't be allowed to keep a houseplant.


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

So sad. Run free Blue and Duke, free from pain.


----------



## ollmoll (Nov 14, 2011)

Been thru this myself. All I can say is sometimes you can't love them better, the damage is too severe and then the only true act of love is to release them. Run free Blue and Duke. Safe and happy. XX


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

So sad to read this. I have a particular soft spot for Dobies, especially the blue ones. At least these two knew love and kindness for a time. It's never too late to make their lives better, if only for a while.


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

I felt a shiver down my spine reading that So So sad. And so many more poor soles out there suffering now. I want to save them all but i can't. Run free darlings.xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mankind eh?? Nowt much kind in the bar stewards that ruined the lives of those 2 lovely dogs. 

Hats off to all those who tried to help them. 
May their original owners rot in h*ll

RIP my lovely s xx


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

That's heartbreaking.   May the thoughts of knowing they have both now found peace and each other in that big ole garden in the sky and may they long play happily and freely up there until you all meet again. ((((HUGS)))) to you. xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

God I feel crappy now
R.I.P Blue and Duke


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Run free Blue & Duke xxxx


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

RIP Blue & Duke.

You're safe at the bridge, surrounded by love and beauty. You are away from a world that treated you cruelly but are remembered by those who loved you at the end!


----------

